# Alpenstrasse



## battguy (May 11, 2010)

I will be driving from Garmish to Berchtesgaden in May. The intent is to enjoy the most scenic route of the Alpenstrasse with village and points of interest stops along the way. This could easily be turned into 2 days but I only have 1.

There are many routes. Furthermore, it appears that the Eastern part of the drive is the best part. 

Does anyone have experience with the different routes? If you were to shorten part of the drive, where would you short cut?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting. We'll be going from Fussen to Salzburg in April and this looks very interesting. I hadn't heard of this yet but just googled it - http://www.losapos.com/german_alpine_road_alpenstrasse

I'm like you though, I'd like to see how to best trim this route down so it can be completed in, maybe, 5 or 6 hours tops?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Very interested in this route too. Looks awesome.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Garmisch to Salzburg can be done in one day with stops for photos and lunch.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

frank325 said:


> Interesting. We'll be going from Fussen to Salzburg in April and this looks very interesting. I hadn't heard of this yet but just googled it - http://www.losapos.com/german_alpine_road_alpenstrasse
> 
> I'm like you though, I'd like to see how to best trim this route down so it can be completed in, maybe, 5 or 6 hours tops?


If you check my trip report, you can see how I trimmed the Alpenstrasse into a single day's easy drive. I wouldn't recommend the Austrian part of the route that I chose, but otherwise, it was a glorious drive.

Overall, I enjoyed the drive enough that I've booked marked your link for consideration on my next ED.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

The Google Map listed below was prepared by *Alfred G* and shows the Alpenstrasse route from Lindau to Berchtesgaden. Google estimates that it will take just under 8 hours to drive.

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl...662974,3.735352&z=8&output=classic&dg=feature

I have driven the entire route over the course of several trips and I found the part from Fussen to Lindau to be relatively uninteresting compared to the section between Fussen and Berchtesgaden. I would recommend driving the entire section of the Alpenstrasse between Fussen and Berchtesgaden. Just eyeballing the map it would appear that F to B is about 2/3 of the total distance but will probably take longer than 2/3 of the time - so let's guess 3/4 of the time or about six hours.

Be warned that, even with a marked map, it is easy to make a wrong turn or two. Plus it would be a crime to drive this section of the road without stopping from time to time, so let's call it a full day of driving if you take photos, stop to eat and stretch your legs, etc. Even so I would recommend driving the entire F to B section. I think this part of the Alpenstrasse compares well with Highway 1 in California and the Banff/Jasper Highway in Alberta. Apart from the scenery this road is perfect for break-in of brakes and engine in a new BMW.

Please drive it and let us know what you think.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Trinitony said:


> The Google Map listed below was prepared by *Alfred G* and shows the Alpenstrasse route from Lindau to Berchtesgaden. Google estimates that it will take just under 8 hours to drive.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl...662974,3.735352&z=8&output=classic&dg=feature
> 
> ...


What kind of elevation is reached on this drive? Does it get very high where road condition is a concern on summer times in late April?


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

This webpage has KML and GPX files for Alpenstrasse available for download, which you can open in Google Earth or Garmin BaseMap to see the route in detail.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

frank325 said:


> What kind of elevation is reached on this drive? Does it get very high where road condition is a concern on summer times in late April?


I don't know the answer but I don't think that it gets much higher than Fussen (2651'), Garmisch (2323') and Berchtesgaden (2300') but I could be wrong. I do not remember any significant hill climbs. The most "off-season" that I drove the Alpenstrasse was late October and the weather was beautiful - crisp but no snow or ice. I would think you would not have a problem using summer tires in late April - but, as you know, that's just a guess. You might look at Weather Underground to see the weather history of towns along the route.


----------



## battguy (May 11, 2010)

Below, I have plotted cities as waypoints in Google Maps in order to assign drive times to the various portions of the Alpenstrasse between Garmisch and Berchtesgaden. The route has 2 distinct dips that may be trimmed from the drive in order to save time or to allow more time in Eastern part of the drive. I am reading that this is the most scenic part.

I broke out the dips to see how bypassing them would affect the drive time.

Also there seems to be faster highways North if you want to exit the Alpenstrasse and just get there.

I am still trying to decide on the drive commitment and any input from those who have had experience with this would be appreciated. Thank you all for your help.


Alpenstrasse complete route

1:15 Drive Time
Garmirsch-Partenkirchen
Wallgau
Walchensee 
Kochel
Beneditiktbeuern
Bad Heilbrunn
Bad Tolz 

0:58 Drive Time
0:19 Drive Time after Dip 1 is removed; saves 0:39
Lenggries
Kreuth
Rottach-Egern
Tegernsee

1:31 Drive Time
0:37 Drive Time after Dip 2 (1:31) is removed; saves 0:54
Gmund am Tegernsee
Hausham
Schliersee
Oberaudorf
Nussdorf am inn
Neubeuern
Rohrdorf

1:53 Drive Time
Achenmuhle
Frasdorf
Aschau im Chiemgau
Bernau am Chiemsee
Grassau
Marquartstein
Unterwossen
Riet im Winkel
Inzell
Ramsau bei Berchtesgaden
Berchtesgaden 


Head South to:
Schonau am Konigsee, Austria
Or North to:
Salzburg, Austria (30miles)


Don't forget to add time to stop and smell the Roses


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Once again I am in complete agreement with Trnitony - the Fussen-Berchtesgaden stretch is by far the most interesting. We've done that route numerous times and even did our BMW ED in February. The roads are well-plowed and always kept clear. Even the rest stops along the way are kept clear, although they are usually snow-packed. There isn't much elevation change although you descend through a nice series of twisties at the Tatzelwurm. I highly recommend taking some time to drive through and even stop for a bite in Rottach-Egern Lots of rich folks in fur coats and Italian super cars prowling about. I prefer to drive the route from Ettal-Garmisch-Bendiktbeuren-Rottach-Egern-Oberaudorf. From there we head south and drive through Austria to Berchtesgaden via Lofer. On previous winter visits the stretch between Neubeuerrn and Frasdorf developed icy conditions on the hills toward evening.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

frank325 said:


> What kind of elevation is reached on this drive? Does it get very high where road condition is a concern on summer times in late April?


According to this map, the highest elevation is about 1100m (3600ft).


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

AggieKnight said:


> If you check my trip report, you can see how I trimmed the Alpenstrasse into a single day's easy drive. I wouldn't recommend the Austrian part of the route that I chose, but otherwise, it was a glorious drive.
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the drive enough that I've booked marked your link for consideration on my next ED.


Aggie,

So how would you change the route from Salzburg to Fussen then?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of splitting this drive into two pieces. Originally, I wanted us to arrive in Munich for a couple days and after taking delivery, drive to Fussen to see the castle, then take the Alpenstrasse to Salzburg. I really don't want to feel rushed to get to Salzburg before it gets dark. So I'm thinking instead, we'll leave from Munich and head more directly to Salzburg and pick up the tail-end of the Alpenstrasse to Berchtesgaden. This will give us an opportunity to explore Berchtesgaden that first day in Salzburg. When we leave to head back to Munich, we can take a more direct route out of Salzburg and pick up the Alpenstrasse heading towards Fussen around the halfway point and see the castle that day before making it back to Munich. Trying to do the entire Fussen to Salzburg route on the way to Salzburg would result in me trying to make good time and not taking it all in as much as I should.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

frank325 said:


> I'm thinking of splitting this drive into two pieces. Originally, I wanted us to arrive in Munich for a couple days and after taking delivery, drive to Fussen to see the castle, then take the Alpenstrasse to Salzburg. I really don't want to feel rushed to get to Salzburg before it gets dark. So I'm thinking instead, we'll leave from Munich and head more directly to Salzburg and pick up the tail-end of the Alpenstrasse to Berchtesgaden. This will give us an opportunity to explore Berchtesgaden that first day in Salzburg. When we leave to head back to Munich, we can take a more direct route out of Salzburg and pick up the Alpenstrasse heading towards Fussen around the halfway point and see the castle that day before making it back to Munich. Trying to do the entire Fussen to Salzburg route on the way to Salzburg would result in me trying to make good time and not taking it all in as much as I should.


I'm in the middle of trying to plan our this route as well. I was going to try to make it from Fussen to Salzburg in one day, but that will be pushing it. Add in the fact that we'll be coming from Munich that morning. I may stay somewhere in between, if I can find a place.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dallas550 said:


> I'm in the middle of trying to plan our this route as well. I was going to try to make it from Fussen to Salzburg in one day, but that will be pushing it. Add in the fact that we'll be coming from Munich that morning. I may stay somewhere in between, if I can find a place.


Yep, same boat. We're leaving from munich. Seems like way too much driving to do it without rushing.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> I'm in the middle of trying to plan our this route as well. I was going to try to make it from Fussen to Salzburg in one day, but that will be pushing it. Add in the fact that we'll be coming from Munich that morning. I may stay somewhere in between, if I can find a place.


I would suggest that you change your routing to Munich to Salzburg, via B roads around the north end of Chiemsee then on to Salzbburg. Do the Alpenstrasse from Bgaden to Garmisch-Partenkirchen and use G-P as a base for Linderhof, Weisskirsche, and Neuschwanstein. Much better for the proper breaking in of the car, more scenic, more manageable time wise.:thumbup:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

M FUNF said:


> I would suggest that you change your routing to Munich to Salzburg, via B roads around the north end of Chiemsee then on to Salzbburg. Do the Alpenstrasse from Bgaden to Garmisch-Partenkirchen and use G-P as a base for Linderhof, Weisskirsche, and Neuschwanstein. Much better for the proper breaking in of the car, more scenic, more manageable time wise.:thumbup:


Thanks for the suggestion. That does look like a better route, but we are under time constraints to get to Vienna by Friday evening. I hate to hijack OP's thread, but I would love your feedback on our itinerary, as I'm sure I've missed a better route or stop somewhere along the line.

Day 1 - Pick up and head towards Fussen
Day 2 - Alpenstrasse to Salzburg
Day 3 - Salzburg
Day 4 - Hallstaat on the way to Vienna
Day 5 - Vienna
Day 6 - Drive to Rothenburg
Day 7 - Rhine Valley
Day 8 - Mosel Valley
Day 9 - Buffer day/turn car in late afternoon
Day 10 - Fly home

Really the only nights that are set in stone are Vienna Friday night and Saturday night due to the Philharmonic and Opera. I keep thinking I may be better off going north from Munich and work my way back, as opposed to ending in Frankfurt.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. That does look like a better route, but we are under time constraints to get to Vienna by Friday evening. I hate to hijack OP's thread, but I would love your feedback on our itinerary, as I'm sure I've missed a better route or stop somewhere along the line.
> 
> Day 1 - Pick up and head towards Fussen
> Day 2 - Alpenstrasse to Salzburg
> ...


As I look at your route you have 2 options after RoT, and the drive from Vienna to RoT is almost 600 Km so it will be a fairly long day. From RoT you can go north stop in Wurzburg and tour the Prince\Bishops House (castle) then on south of Frankfurt and connect with the Rhine River when the A66 Autobahn meets L3441 and then onto the K638 along the river toward Koblenz. The other option is to go west and tour Heidelberg then connect to the river road probably about the same place. The drive along the river is most scenic from Eltville to Koblenz and then turn left and follow the Mosel river to Trier. DO NOT miss Burg Eltz outside Moselkern on the Mosel River. I would allow two days for the Rhine\Mosel adventure and 1 day and night in Trier. Should be no problem turning the car in Frankfurt and it avoids the necessity of driving all the way back to Munich. Time for shipment is almost identical between the two as the Frankfurt location is where most military turn their cars in for the return trip thus it is busy.


----------



## Ecleland (Mar 22, 2012)

I too plan to break it up just a little. After delivery at the Welt we are planning 3 night in Berchtesgaden. and plan to pick up the last leg of Alpine Road on the way. After Bgaden we plan on two nights in Fussen and will pick up the remaining segment of the Alpine Road on the way there.


----------

